# ice cream splitting when churning



## sam barber (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a little bit confused with how an ice cream can split while churning. Today I was making a basic vanilla ice cream and while it was churning it split. No jokes. I made it using an anglais Base with tremoline to obviously help stop crystallisation in the ice cream. One lot I made out of the same batch worked fine, to create a lovely soft scoop icecream but another lot out of the same batch, that I left to churn so that it was firmer split. From my understanding I don't believe this could happen at the low temperatures of the icecream machine but what other factors could cause this. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm perplexed


----------



## theseeker (Sep 2, 2014)

This almost sounds like you have more fat content in your recipe and not spun fast enough. That is how ever just a guess. I'm just starting to get into the ice cream,gelato and sorbet production. We just purchased a very expensive maichine that will cook cool and churn in about 20 minutes. For 17Liters/4.5gal of product.

I did find some good info here though may be helpful. It might be more technical of an answer than your looking for.

http://www.icecreamnation.org/science-of-ice-cream/

Good luck


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Maybe your base wasn't cold enough or you left it in too long. Over-churning will ruin the texture, too.


----------

